# Fiona kidded!



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Our sweet girl Fiona (half Saanen/half Alpine) kidded today. We had hoped not to breed her until the spring, but oops!  Anyway, she had a healthy doeling today, sired by our Nigerian buck, Zambra. Her name is Clover! She is a darling, and I hope she will produce lots of milk for us-I'm thinking the combination of dairy breeds might just make a nice quality milk! So..here she is, CLOVER! Born this morning...she was a little big for her mama, but otherwise she had a nice delivery...


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awe she is so cute. Congrats.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

She's A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww  Adorable baby girl!!! The little buck is cute too


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwweee look at them!!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats. Very cute!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

what a cutie =}


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Very sweet


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

super cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

She's very pretty. That little buck is adorable especially looking so tiny next to her, lol


----------

